# Can I get my job back?



## cdesmond190 (Apr 17, 2015)

I was on a civil service department for 4.5 years, then left for a federal job which had me move out of state. My family situation changed and I need to move back to MA, but transfers for my job take a while, so I need to look at other options. Do I need to take the civil service test (I'm already signed up) and go through the whole process again to get a cop job, or can I just talk to my old job and try to just go back? I've been gone for 4.5 years, also. 

If I take the test and get a card, would I have to go to a full academy still?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

cdesmond190 said:


> I was on a civil service department for 4.5 years, then left for a federal job which had me move out of state. My family situation changed and I need to move back to MA, but transfers for my job take a while, so I need to look at other options. Do I need to take the civil service test (I'm already signed up) and go through the whole process again to get a cop job, or can I just talk to my old job and try to just go back? I've been gone for 4.5 years, also.
> 
> If I take the test and get a card, would I have to go to a full academy still?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You have up to 5 years to be reinstated, so you better work fast. Your dept has to make the request to Civil Service, which they could deny.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

5 years is what I know also.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Other civil service agencies can also hire you as a "rehire" before the 5 years are up. Your academy is still good so you can apply to non civil service agencies also.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

We had a guy leave DOC for the Federal prisons and came back to Mass. Not sure how long he was gone, but we're civil service too so it can be done.

Best to check with your old department. Be curious to see how you make out.

Good Luck


----------



## SouthShoreBrother (Aug 1, 2015)

Civil service won't refuse you, but your department doesn't have to give you your job back if there are no openings. They can also deny you based on previous work history or any background issues that have happened. I know someone tried getting her job back with my department but was denied based on her disciplinary record while she was here.


----------

